# VIVEXOTIC STACK are they any good?



## seetheworld (Jan 23, 2010)

are the vivexotic stacks any good? build quality ect. im looking at the VX48 stack
Has anyone got one?


----------



## hannahdougal (Nov 27, 2008)

yea iv got one that size. Really good quality


----------



## LazerBen (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been trying to find more info on these myself.

Is the VX stack just 4 standard VX vivs screwed together or is there more to it?

I am looking to get a bearded dragon and thought I might grow my collection later so thought I'd get a VX48 then add extras on top as I buy more reps. Will this work?


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

LazerBen said:


> I've been trying to find more info on these myself.
> 
> Is the VX stack just 4 standard VX vivs screwed together or is there more to it?
> 
> I am looking to get a bearded dragon and thought I might grow my collection later so thought I'd get a VX48 then add extras on top as I buy more reps. Will this work?


I have a couple the stack i think is just 3-4 vivs on top of each other its just the weight of them that makes them solid you can buy the legs seperate if u wanted i think they are something like £6 for the legs cant remember if it was a pack of 2 or 4 i got some vivs last year of them and to me they are good quality well built ones :2thumb:


----------



## Camuk (Mar 4, 2008)

I presume it would stack we bought ax48 then another AX48 then we bought 4 AX 24 and two lx 36 I think. 

One major week of DIY and we have the AX48 sat on the AX24 and [email protected]$ stacked on each other to make a four. looks fab!


----------



## Camuk (Mar 4, 2008)

This is the end result


----------



## HeatherMacleod (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! That looks awesome!!!!!!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Camuk said:


> This is the end result
> 
> image


Fantastic this is the sort of thing i need in my living room :no1:
can forget about it till next year through :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Camuk said:


> This is the end result
> 
> image


WOW that looks awesome :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## LazerBen (Jul 3, 2010)

Very Nice.

I wish they sold them in black though...

Anyone know where I can get black vivs that are built well enough to stack together?


----------



## komodoking (May 18, 2010)

Omg - that's amazing,super congrats, fantastic


----------



## ryuk (Apr 23, 2010)

I . am . so . friking . jealous . right . narrrww.


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

My wife just saw this and said....'' you got no chance'' lol


Camuk said:


> This is the end result
> 
> image


----------

